# Club Intrawest Board of directors Election 08



## ledouxmi (May 2, 2008)

Hi If you want to discuss about all the advantage of joining Club Intrawest I could help you, I did visit most of them and I am a RCI member too.

If you are a Club Intrawest member I will be proud and pleased to represent you on the board of director's. I have a large background in travel, ski business, tourism, management and public security. 

Look for my resume in the attchement you did receive from the Club Intrawest and go on the special web site to vote for me.

Thanks  

Michel Ledoux

Want to learn more about me visit: http://www.villedemont-tremblant.qc.ca/servicesMunicipaux.php?section=106


----------



## WBP (May 3, 2008)

Bonne chance, Michael. Merci d'être venu en avant comme un candidat.

Bill


----------



## ledouxmi (May 12, 2008)

*Board of directors- Election 2008*

Club Intrawest election 2008.
Thank you Bill for yourcomments. As you know those years are focused on Security and with the Olympics in 2010 at Whistler that is exactly what I intend to be a watch guard. On top of that, my long time experience in strategic management will help too.

Thanks again and spread the words.

Vote for: Michel Ledoux / Club Intrawest Board of directors

 
And please go read my resume at:
http://www.clubintrawest.com/members/_pdfs/CandidateBiographies-2008.pdf
or see more at:
http://www.villedemont-tremblant.qc.ca/servicesMunicipaux.php?section=106


----------

